# έκπτωση αναδόχου



## Ambrose (Nov 12, 2008)

Το ζήτημα το έχουμε νομίζω αγγίξει αλλού, αλλά μάλλον όχι εξαντλητικά και δεν ξέρω αν είναι ξεκάθαρο. Μιλάω για την έκπτωση του Ανάδοχου, όχι της προσφοράς του, αλλά όταν αυτός κηρύσσεται έκπτωτος. Μία λύση είναι το disqualified. Αλλά αυτό μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι και ο αποκλεισμός του ανάδοχου (υποψηφίου) στη διαδικασία του διαγωνισμού και το disqualified νομίζω ότι εκεί ταιριάζει καλύτερα. 

Το ΙΑΤΕ μιλάει για revocation/forfeiture of rights.


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2008)

Η καλύτερη πρόταση που έχω να κάνω είναι:
the removal of the contractor from the project / from the contract


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2008)

Επειδή υπάρχει η πρόταση για το default, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν σου αρέσει επειδή αναφέρεται στην αθέτηση των συμβατικών υποχρεώσεων. Ωστόσο, δεν νομίζω ότι θα βρεις ακριβώς αντίστοιχη έκφραση. Όταν λένε ότι ο «contractor is declared in default», τι θα πεις στα ελληνικά; Θεωρείται ότι αθέτησε τις υποχρεώσεις του; Εμείς στο ίδιο σημείο στα ελληνικά βάζουμε το «κηρύσσεται έκπτωτος» και ας μην είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο. Το επόμενο βήμα στους έξω είναι το _*termination for default*_, που είναι πια η καταγγελία της σύμβασης λόγω αθέτησης των συμβατικών υποχρεώσεων. Υπάρχει ένα κενό, μια αναντιστοιχία, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς την καλύπτουν οι δικοί μας σε τίτλους σαν αυτόν που ζητάς.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 19, 2008)

Χαίρομαι που το άνοιξες. Αυτό πήγαινα να κάνω τώρα. To in default αναφέρεται σε αθέτηση/παραβίαση όρων της σύμβασης. Αυτό μπορεί να συνεπάγεται έκπτωση, μπορεί και όχι. Εξαρτάται. Το forfeiture που γράφουν τα λεξικά είναι άλλη υπόθεση και δεν στέκει μόνο του: "the contractor's forfeiture". Αυτό στο οποίο καταλήγω είναι termination of the contractor ή removal from the contract. Αυτά θεωρώ ότι είναι τα πιο ακριβή αντίστοιχα με πάμπολλα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο (ειδικά για το termination) και πολλές φορές τα ακολουθεί και κάποιου είδους επεξήγηση, π.χ. termination for default (σε περίπτωση αθέτησης όπως λες). 

Αυτά τα ωραία, ειδικά αν αναλογιστείς ότι έχω φάει όλη μου την ημέρα να ψάχνω αυτό (την τελειότητα).

Υ.Γ. Πώς θα πεις π.χ.ο Ανάδοχος εκπίπτει της σύμβασης;


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2008)

Το forfeiture (αν δεν κάνω τεράστιο λάθος — τι γυρεύω να μιλάω τώρα εγώ για νομικά;) σημαίνει ότι, λόγω της αθέτησης, χάνει τα δικαιώματα που απορρέουν από τη σύμβαση. Ωστόσο, η καταγγελία / termination είναι το επόμενο βήμα. Γι' αυτό πρότεινα το removal σαν μια ισορροπία ανάμεσα στο default και το termination for default.

Όχι πάντως σκέτο «termination of the contractor»! Σε αγγλικές σελίδες έχει:
termination of the Contractor's employment και
determination of the employment of the contractor
όπου:
determination = termination, π.χ.
"If the Contractor continues a specified default for 14 days from receipt of the notice under Clause 27.2.1 then the Employer may on, or within 10 days from, the expiry of the 14 days by a further notice to the Contractor determine the employment of the contractor under this Contract. Such a determination shall take effect on the date of receipt of such further notice."

Δες κι αυτό: http://www.brewerconsulting.co.uk/cases/CJ9738CI.htm


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 19, 2008)

Ωραία τα λες. Δεν συμφωνώ όμως. To termination of the contractor σκέτο, στέκει μια χαρά και βρίσκω στο Google και πολύ ωραία και σοβαρά ευρήματα. Απλά, είναι πιο συνηθισμένο να δεις σαν σύνταξη το "the contractor was terminated" ή "removed from the contract". Αλλά σε τίτλο (όπως ο δικός μου), τι θα πεις; Τέλος, το the Contractor was declared in default το κρατάω για τον Ανάδοχο που κηρύχθηκε έκπτωτος. Αυτά. Δεν αντέχω άλλο να ασχοληθώ με αυτό το ζήτημα.

Υ.Γ. Δεν είναι ανάγκη termination=καταγγελία σύμβασης πάντα (νομίζω).


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 20, 2008)

Και μερικά απόσπασματα από ένα πολύ ωραίο άρθρο από δικηγόρο που ειδικεύεται σ' αυτά, για να μας βρίσκονται:

"This article discusses the management of disputes arising out of the termination of a contractor or the contractor's abandonment of a project and completion by a replacement contractor. The discussion applies equally to a subcontractor termination. When a contractor walks off the job or is terminated by an owner, major disputes are likely to follow...."

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa3923/is_200402/ai_n9392251/print?tag=artBody;col1


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 18, 2008)

Πέτυχα σήμερα αυτό το απόσπασμα:

"Εάν η εκτέλεση της σύμβασης κατασκευής έργου έχει ανατεθεί σε κοινοπραξία, της οποίας ένα ή περισσότερα μέλη έχουν καταδικαστεί, κατά τα ως άνω, *για τη διάπραξη του αδικήματος της ενεργητικής διαφθοράς ως φυσικοί ή ηθικοί αυτουργοί, τα μέλη αυτά κηρύσσονται έκπτωτα *και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη συνεχίζουν την εκτέλεση της σύμβασης, είτε μεταξύ τους είτε υποκαθιστώντας τα έκπτωτα μέλη, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι συναινεί η αναθέτουσα αρχή."

Το παραθέτω ως ένα λόγο υπέρ του termination και περίπτωση όπου το "in default" δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί.


----------

